# What Do YOUR Fantails Eat?



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I have four Fantails that are the most finicky eaters on the planet. They rival cats in picky taste. They will eat only small things - dove and quail mix; Harrison's pellets, and POWEDERED pigeon grit.

My vet insists they will eat racing mix and I should switch them over for better nutrition. They just pick out the small stuff and leave the rest behind. I've even seen them hunt and peck endlessly through the larger seeds searching for some small seeds. They ignore anything larger than safflower.

Is this common among Fantails? What do YOUR Fantails eat?

d.


----------



## airforce#1 (Dec 13, 2001)

Security:
I had indian fantails about 15 yrs ago,but never had the problem you are having.

Iam not the most experience at this Question,but my best gues is they might be spoiled. I just would'nt feed them again untill they finish the left overs. just like my daughters they wont eat the vegetables if they can get somthing else to eat.

When they are hungry enough they will eat the larger food and after a while they will learn to realize it dose not work to hold out.

I hope this works for you I think its worth a try.


----------



## airforce#1 (Dec 13, 2001)

Scuiry: Sorry for Geting your name wrong it must be the Airforce back ground in me-
(Security)

Aim High AirForce!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

My flock will start with the good stuff, then when they get hungry they go for the not so good stuff. This is normal. Main thing is that they are getting enough and that they are healthy birds.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Hi Folks,

I read Airforce #1 and Big Bird's remarks and here are mine:

My birds go on a starvation diet, and lose weight unless they get EXACTLY what they like (their weight averages around 250 grams). I finally got one of my Fantail's weight back up on a heavy diet of Safflower and Harrison's.

All my pigeons are spoiled but these high society birds are stubborn. I did discover the other one likes Hemp but it's small like everything else they eat!

I was thinking of not feeding them for 24 hours and then putting the racing mix in their dish and see what happens. Does this sound cruel? I don't want to resort to cruelty.

d.



> Originally posted by bigbird:
> *My flock will start with the good stuff, then when they get hungry they go for the not so good stuff. This is normal. Main thing is that they are getting enough and that they are healthy birds.
> Regards,
> Carl*


----------

